# Idea/project chilled water cooling FITS



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

OK... 

it may be a ghetto idea (sorry if that word offends you) but i think this will work out very good if i can just experiment with it a bit.

here's the initial idea...

take my lonely old thermochill PA120.1 and suspend it in a old crap cooler and fill it with ice, salt and water.

it's been done before. i know. oh well. 

now this has led me to think a step further and go extreme.

if the above setup works good im gonna get dry ice and use antifreeze instead of water in the loop. hopefully i can get this crap setup(not really) to cool better then my TEC block. 

we shall soon see.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

don't forget pascals law


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

That sounds really interestingly cool.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> don't forget pascals law



im sure i know of it but remind me again.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm buzzed google is your friend


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2008)

In the physical sciences, Pascal's law or Pascal's principle states that "a change in the pressure of an enclosed incompressible fluid is conveyed undiminished to every part of the fluid and to the surfaces of its container."


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> In the physical sciences, Pascal's law or Pascal's principle states that "a change in the pressure of an enclosed incompressible fluid is conveyed undiminished to every part of the fluid and to the surfaces of its container."



that may be part of it , but not the right part


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that may be part of it , but not the right part



lol thats what i got off wikipedia

this any better?

A law of physics which states that a confined fluid transmits externally applied pressure uniformly in all directions. More exactly, in a static fluid, force is transmitted at the velocity of sound throughout the fluid. The force acts normal to any surface. This natural phenomenon is the basis of the pneumatic fire, balloon, hydraulic jack, and related devices.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry. my brain is off right now. i haven't slept for 5 days now.

so your saying that i need some sort of movement in the liquid?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

that not it

am i so buzzed i forgot what i learned?

where's ma damn text book's.......

woops! don't i feel like an ass, youv'e got the right one one i'm wrong 

something to do with heat transfer......

still looking......


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

k inteli are you talking bout the pressure drop due to temp in the closed loop because of the dry ice?  i think if the loop was open to allow the coolant to drop in temp without restriction, it might be okay. Close it up when you fire it up and there should be less of a pressure change.

Is the antifreeze going in the dryice solution or the cooling loop? i guess both would be best

salt in ice water is the best way to chill a warm beer lol, doesn't the salt make the ice melt faster? how long would it cool effectively.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

no, no pressure drop.

heat transfer...

now i'm thinking (NOT good)

still looking.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

this is why i posted this before i tried the DICE.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

viscosity change due to pressure and temp  can mean more or less heat tranfers right.  is that it FTW?

condensation is a concern with sub-zero cooling.
 a second rad giving a major chill to the intake air would be a big plus.  As long as the coolant temp is below ambient it shouldn't hurt


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

admittedly i'm lost 

maybe sober time? sooner than i thought?

something to do with an object of any given temp transfering heat to another object of an equal or lesser temp.......

someone else chime in and correct me or assist........

maybe it's just the wording that is making me confused 

i think it was advanced fuels class or was it A/C  imperial where you at?

let this be a lesson to you kid's at home drug's + alcohol are BAD 

make that a DBL straight up!

i'm going for a smoke


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> let this be a lesson to you kid's at home drug's + alcohol are BAD



Now someone tells me.    So sounded cool in theory but now seems like it could end up being bad,  and when I read pascal's law, I totally thought of something else.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

at this point I can't really think clearly so I agree with intel - maybe after i shake off the inner fog.

I do (waves hand through fog) think your talking about multiple variables.  If temps are allowed to balance somewhat before the loop is pressurized it will reduce the effect your talking about.  Physiscs is awsome, just dificult to explain sometimes.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

woah i'm a dick  pascal's law is in relation to hydraulics theory 

still looking for the one i'm reffering to........

you got my brain semi working fits, thnx


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought you were referring to the law (or what ever it is) that states "what ever can go wrong will go wrong."


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

that would be my bud Murphey ... he knows his shit lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> let this be a lesson to you kid's at home drug's + alcohol are BAD



oh really i never knew that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

sneakypeet reminded me of a great idea. 

make the longest coil of copper tubing that i can make and put it in the cooler. then put the DICE and water in the cooler. the coil will cool better with the liquid <-> liquid cooling.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.efunda.com/formulae/heat_transfer/home/overview.cfm

these says it better than i do

i got the theories mixed but dis what i'm thinking........



			
				fitserie3 said:
			
		

> sneakypeet reminded me of a great idea.
> 
> make the longest coil of copper tubing that i can make and put it in the cooler. then put the DICE and water in the cooler. the coil will cool better with the liquid <-> liquid cooling.



that good idea for simple chiller 
__________________


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

well i figured that dissipating a small amount of heat over a huge area supercooled by DICE would be pretty easy.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> http://www.efunda.com/formulae/heat_transfer/home/overview.cfm
> 
> these says it better than i do
> 
> ...


 that's what I was trying to say except with less words that made less sence


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well i figured that dissipating a small amount of heat over a huge area supercooled by DICE would be pretty easy.



you would think so....

care to elaborate on how exactly you attempt to do this?

do you just plan to place a coil of copper tubing in a bucket, fill with water and add DICE?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> admittedly i'm lost
> 
> maybe sober time? sooner than i thought?
> 
> ...




You're not thinking of Pascal's law, but I can't remember the name of the physics law you're thinking of . . .

Pascal's law is the basis of hydaulic theories and practice; pretty much - if fluid exists in an enclosed system, and pressure is applied to the fluid at one end of the system, the fluid will exert an equal or great amount of pressure amoung all points of the system.  A fluid cannot be compressed.


I think you're thinking of if fluid is in an enclosed system and temperature of the fluid changes, so will it affect the pressure of the fluid within the system due to thermal expansion and contraction - but this shouldn't be anything to worry about if there is still ample amount of space left in a reservoir, as it would allow room for the fluid to expand and contract.

Or, you might be thinking of Newtons' law of cooling, which states "the rate of heat loss of a body is proportional to the difference in temperatures between the body and its surroundings, or environment." and is the basis of convection cooling theory - which means that as fluid accepts heat, it will flow to a cooler area where the fluid is then cooled, and cool fluid will be drawn to areas of heat.  This is general convection theory.  Warm is drawn to cold, as cold is drawn to warm.

Or, you might be thinking of Fourier's law, which states "that the time rate of heat transfer through a material is proportional to the negative gradient in the temperature and to the area at right angles, to that gradient, through which the heat is flowing" - which is the basis of heat conduction theory, which pretty much means that the amount of heat that can be transfered is dependant upon how well the medium (fluid) can transfer heat, and how quickly that heat can be given back off as well.


I think what you've been trying to describe is pretty much . . . the cooling system can only be as efficient as the fluid you're using in the system; I might be wrong, though.

But, don't forget that Murphy's Law supersedes and surpases all other laws, even  Newton's law of gravity and Einstein's theory of relativity.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 15, 2008)

i also happen to be a huge gear head so heres my .02 cents, dont use antifreeze water has a better heat absorbtion rate then antifreeze, example: people who live in arizona run pure water, not pure antifreeze, if you want colder temps go to a performance shop or maybe even checkers or autozone would carry it, ask for "Water Wetter" in a cars radiator mixed with water the temperatures can drop  up to 10*F which is pretty substantial when we are talking computer parts


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 15, 2008)

moocow0463 said:


> i also happen to be a huge gear head so heres my .02 cents, dont use antifreeze water has a better heat absorbtion rate then antifreeze, example: people who live in arizona run pure water, not pure antifreeze, if you want colder temps go to a performance shop or maybe even checkers or autozone would carry it, ask for "Water Wetter" in a cars radiator mixed with water the temperatures can drop  up to 10*F which is pretty substantial when we are talking computer parts



I would tend to agree - I actually forgot to mention the antifreeze bit earlier, but I hinted at it - but, IMO, water wetter performs it's best when the system is pressurized and when it has to deal with the insane heat we are used to with cars.  It'll still provide some advantages, but I don't really think you'd see the same benefits as you would with an automotive cooling system.

My personal opinion, would be to use distilled water, as it has better thermal conductivity than standard tap water does.  There are also a ton of water additives for computer cooling systems, but you'd need to do the research on these, as some are tripe, some don't do squat, and some are extremelly overpriced for just food colouring.  But there are some really good ones out there, though.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 15, 2008)

ya true water wetter may not work as good in a low to zero pressure system but i think it would be worth testing its not very expensive and i would be intrested to see what it does


----------



## driver66 (Jun 15, 2008)

moocow0463 said:


> i also happen to be a huge gear head so heres my .02 cents, dont use antifreeze water has a better heat absorbtion rate then antifreeze, example: people who live in arizona run pure water, not pure antifreeze, if you want colder temps go to a performance shop or maybe even checkers or autozone would carry it, ask for "Water Wetter" in a cars radiator mixed with water the temperatures can drop  up to 10*F which is pretty substantial when we are talking computer parts



The problem with that is if he does it with DICE he may see below freezing temps that even with the water flowing may slowly freeze. That would be a big problem lol


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 15, 2008)

driver66 said:


> The problem with that is if he does it with DICE he may see below freezing temps that even with the water flowing may slowly freeze. That would be a big problem lol



I would also tend to agree - but only in a static system.  If there is actually a pump helping move fluid along, I don't forsee any freezing action - unless there is a pocket of fluid in the radiator that isn't moved, but incoming warm fluid should still prevent ice formulation.

TBH, I don't think ice would even have a chance to start forming until the whole system temperature has equalized to below 0C.  Like in an automotive system, if the vehicle has been shut down straight water in a motor won't start to ice until the whole system's (radiator, motor, heater core, hoses, etc) ambient temperature is at or below freezing.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> make the longest coil of copper tubing that i can make and put it in the cooler. then put the DICE and water in the cooler. the coil will cool better with the liquid <-> liquid cooling.




i would think for this to be effective you would need to have a very large coil of flat tubing, in a very large reservoir (insulated metal) filled with acetone or similar (catalyst for the DICE) and a strong pump to force the liquid (some form of alcohol) through the tubing and a large amount of DICE on hand?

and of course the line's would have to be insulated.

hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

in another thread someone suggested mineral oil for sub zero cooling.  It was more to address condenstaion I think though.  I guess it would depend on how it reacts to the low temps, it may need to be thinned but is there something to do that?  Would alcohol work.  It evaporates at 30.5*C but that shouldn't be a problem in a pressurized loop at subzero temps.  I think the biggest "if" would be the pump, can it handle the extra work?  I can't say how thermal transfer would work but it shouldn't freeze.  Any thoughts?


EDIT:  If the case is sealed and a second rad wad added inside the case for purpose cooling recirculated air, it should help with condensation regardless of the cooling fluid.  Putting it first in the loop would prolly be best too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

as much as this stuff is gonna cost i think i may have a change in plans here.

im gonna just try ice in a bucket with the rad to see how well it works.

eventually.... when i get this AC rebuilt i'll have a true water chiller. but i havent decided whether to build a chiller or a straight up phase unit yet. either way... condensation is a bitch.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OK...
> 
> it may be a ghetto idea (sorry if that word offends you) but i think this will work out very good if i can just experiment with it a bit.
> 
> ...



dry ice will turn antifreeze into goop. use denatured alchohol in your loop or you will get freezing problems.  also you have to worry about condensation on the tubing. 
if you want some REAL fun.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=22968


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

mineral oil would be good for an immersion setup as that's what i recall seeing.

DICE placed in water create's a fog machine like effect? correct or not? but it would not be as good a thermal conductor than acetone in this situation? 



this is a good topic where is everyone?

fit's don't give up the idea

DICE is pretty cheap and so is acetone, you could prolly build something like this for pretty cheap?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> mineral oil would be good for an immersion setup as that's what i recall seeing.
> 
> DICE placed in water create's a fog machine like effect? correct or not? but it would not be as good a thermal conductor than acetone in this situation?
> 
> ...



honestly w/ dice i think its better to just make a dice pot out of parts.  intel stock cooler copper base + some copper/aluminum tubing + some solder = dice pot.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> dry ice will turn antifreeze into goop. use denatured alchohol in your loop or you will get freezing problems.  also you have to worry about condensation on the tubing.
> if you want some REAL fun.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=22968



damn, i knew that.  happened in my z-28 one winter lol,  last time I let a friend change my coolant...


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> damn, i knew that.  happened in my z-28 one winter lol,  last time I let a friend change my coolant...



he probably added too much water.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok... here's the idea...

take an old window AC and carefully take it apart. you'll find the 3 main components inside...
1. pump/compressor
2. condenser (hot side)
3. evaporator (cold side)

you can use the AC's original evaporator but depending on what you are doing it may be better to build your own(like in the pic below)

basically, you submurse the evaporator in a bucket, cooler, whatever you have, full of the coolant for the water loop. the evaporator supercools the water.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... here's the idea...
> 
> take an old window AC and carefully take it apart. you'll find the 3 main components inside...
> 1. pump/compressor
> ...



YES, MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

the upside to this method over a regular phase change is that you can cool your whole loop and not just a single part.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> honestly w/ dice i think its better to just make a dice pot out of parts.  intel stock cooler copper base + some copper/aluminum tubing + some solder = dice pot.



i agree, but that was not the original idea......

funny; now it seem's as though the real question's are being avoided and the "plan" is to go to a standard chiller, which of course is more feasible and prolly more efficient, but never the less.....


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

I've yet to take apart an ac unit. so i have a couple questions about this idea.  The bucket would in a sense be your res and the rad in the picture is for the ac parts not the pc loop. This negates the need for a rad in your pc loop.   is this correct?  What was the btu rating for the ac?



yeah your right intel igent, we can figure a way to make the original idea work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

well.. for the sake of the threads original top i still do plan to try the rad in a few different cooling liquids. DICE is cheap as hell around here and the practically give it away. i have a 400l tank of LN2 sitting here too that i need to get around to playing with.

the AC cooler will come later(very soon) but i was just expanding on the idea that ppl were getting at. i have had this planned for a while now.

the whole purpose of this thread is to show ppl that a total crap setup can be used to cool your computer down to sub ambient temps to allow for better OC's for benching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I've yet to take apart an ac unit. so i have a couple questions about this idea.  The bucket would in a sense be your res and the rad in the picture is for the ac parts not the pc loop. This negates the need for a rad in your pc loop.   is this correct?  What was the btu rating for the ac?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah your right intel igent, we can figure a way to make the original idea work.



the ac portion it separate form the computer's loop. the frosted coil in the pic cools your water in the "bucket" and there is no need for a rad in the loop.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

the water wetter that was mentioned, I've used a product by that name working at a tree nursery.  It was explained to me that it was basically liquid soap with a few ingredients missing.  is this the same product?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> the water wetter that was mentioned, I've used a product by that name working at a tree nursery.  It was explained to me that it was basically liquid soap with a few ingredients missing.  is this the same product?



wetter water just lowers the surface tension of water. i think it uses ethylene glycol.


anyone know where to buy a tiny compressor? one smaller than a AC has.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sneakypeet reminded me of a great idea.
> 
> make the longest coil of copper tubing that i can make and put it in the cooler. then put the DICE and water in the cooler. the coil will cool better with the liquid <-> liquid cooling.
> 
> well i figured that dissipating a small amount of heat over a huge area supercooled by DICE would be pretty easy.



i'm reffering to these comment's within regard's to making a "simple" chiller

you said it would be easy? we started discussing it and now youv'e kinda changed your mind?

or deviated from it?

see where i'm coming from?

physics is a B1TCH! but definately interesting.....

let's keep on the topic of thermal dynamic's, we can only benefit



EDIT : watter wetter is useless in PC cooling


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

well at that rate we just need to figure out the fluids...


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> well at that rate we just need to figure out the fluids...




http://www.nugentec.com/FAQ/Freezing Point Flash Points.htm

ethanol seems to be the best choice.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

just based on the tables i'd go with Propylene Glycol / Water Mixtures because it'll boil not flash.  Eventually the dice will be gone so what ya gonna do when the temp rises.  you would need a constant supply of dice.  we are talking major oc and heat right?  it would depend on the thermal properties though

EDIT: Ok i just realized you're prolly not looking for full time cooling with this, I get carried away sometimes.

EDIT: we need to get BLKhogan here, he works with heating and cooling.

her's some more info... http://www.dow.com/heattrans/fsa/silicone.htm#Anchor-Inhibited-47857


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

attention plz!

im gonna be posting a ton here in the next hour.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok... 

here's what i have for the build. i'll be taking the fan off  of the rad.







and the hardware...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok... i used a few 2" screws to elevate the rad from the bottom of the cooler to allow good flow.


----------



## modder (Jun 15, 2008)

i like Sponge Bob


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... i used a few 2" screws to elevate the rad from the bottom of the cooler to allow good flow.



place the RAD at an angle if you can to improve/promote the convective aspect of cooling 

still waiting........

spongebob FTW!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

rad in cooler...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

built the loop... filled and filling ice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

and results so far...


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 15, 2008)

This would be a good idea. The a/c system would need to be matched (BTU's) to the amount of water or other cooling liquid used. The evaporator setting in a properly sized pool of water would be like runing a small "chiller" unit. Using copper cooling lines would further increase the abiltiy to cool. The coil on an average a/c window unit runs at around 32 to 40 (to insure no freeze ups) degree coil temp depending on abient suroundings. You can "starve" the coil to potentualy get lower coil temp. This will cause the coil to start to freeze, but in a pool of liquid it would transfer the temp drop to the liquid. 
You have to remember that all things in nature flow from hot to cold. A substance will always "migrate" to the coldest point of a system. Its getting the substance to exit the coldest point is the other factor in a cooling system.
If I were to do a solution of liquid for cooling I would use a Propylene Glycol set up, but with DICE it will tend to start to gel if droped to real xtream temps. Most of your bar "beer" coolers with "tap" servers will run a Propylene Glycol cooling system along with the beer lines leading to the tap. Beer is usualy served at 31 to 34 degrees at the tap.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

after it chilled down for a bit i ran a full load test.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you just using 1 core for testing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Are you just using 1 core for testing?



no. this chips got a funny temp sensor.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah that could do it.  Looks promising now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

rad temp....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

this is a totally usefull way to cool your cpu for OCing and benching. i've been running this for almost an hour now and temps are still the same. i only put in half a bag of ice and half a gallon of water.

idle temps on this setup are as cool as my TEC block. load temps on the TEC are only a few degrees higher then idle though. that has to do with the fact that the TEC is direct die cooling.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

try tilting the RAD on an angle to see if it make's a difference


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> try tilting the RAD on an angle to see if it make's a difference



i gave it a cool 10 min try and nothing different.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2008)

What you need is an underwater pump blowing through the rad's fins ^^


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

circulation makes sense, got it on the pc side of the cooling system.
That makes me wonder about putting the rad in a fountain.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

WARNING!!!

you MUST insulate your board for any type of cooling that will bring temps below room temp. condensation WILL OCCUR and your motherboard, cpu, etc. may be damaged.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> you MUST insulate your board for any type of cooling that will bring temps below room temp. condensation WILL OCCUR and your motherboard, cpu, etc. may be damaged.



this should prolly be at the begining 

I hope your not saying you've had a problem...


EDIT:  Blkhogan are there any fluids that won't cause condensation in the pc loop using the same equipment?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> this should prolly be at the begining
> 
> I hope your not saying you've had a problem...



lol

well kinda but not really.

after only an hour of use i had a nice puddle of water on my cpu when i pulled the block off. 

i just blew it off with the air compressor and it boot right up again. no problems.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

glad it's okay  Insulating could be alot of work, is it worth the effort for part time cooling?  Gonna have to come up with a temperary measure.  maybe some wicking fabric and hang it cpu down?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

it's not that hard for what i've done so far. when you start going into phase, DICE, and LN2 you need to do a lot more prep work though.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

someone should do an insulating guide, i planned going liquid but this makes it more interesting.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> someone should do an insulating guide, i planned going liquid but this makes it more interesting.



it wouldn't be too hard to insulate the lines themselves - but trying to insulate the actual block would be a bit of a chore.

an idea - take two long spare pieces of rubber hose and place them over the in/outlets, take a piece of duct tape or similar and place over a clean mating surface so it only covers the flat surface itself, trim with a razer.  lower the block into a small bucket or cup that's been filled with rubber cement for a minute or two, pull out and let dry thoroughly - remove the tape from the mating surface, trim any excess rubber cement off with a razer, clean the surface to remove any left over glue from the tape - remove the hose off the in/outlets, and that should be quite well insulated.

perhaps after drying, you could even dunk for a second coat.


not sure how well it'll work, but it might be worth the experiment


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125155


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, I was thinking liquid electrical tape.  What about the cpu, would it too not build up condensation?  The lower the temp the farther out the mb would have to be managed aswell would it not?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 15, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> yeah, I was thinking liquid electrical tape.  What about the cpu, would it too not build up condensation?  The lower the temp the farther out the mb would have to be managed aswell would it not?



well, for really extreme setups, I think the rubber cement idea would work as well - I know in the automotive feild, onboard computer PCBs are dipped before placed into sealed housings - although, I've taken some apart before and found moisture inside.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125155

READ MY LINK


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125155
> 
> READ MY LINK



i did, thanx that's great.  I was typing when ya posted it and reading it when it went up again

EDIT:  that's perfect, tells me everything I wanted to know.  much appreciated


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anything new happening here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2008)

im working on scoring a free window AC and a few other things. you'd be surprised how much stuff costs these days. 15ft of 1/2" coper tubing is $24 now. WOW! that's a lot.


----------

